# How Many Kung Fu Styles Have You Heard of ?



## LanJie

I have always been amazed at the amount of kung fu systems in existence. In my spare time I have tried to gather together as many styles as I could find. Some of the entries were only able to be confirmed by one source, some are well known. I thought I would share them with the forum.

Due to the amount of the entries I am including my Works cited section in only the first post. I am sure there are many errors. This is just a starting point and a first attempt.

These first Posts are for External Kung Fu systems only. 

I have found 167 styles. 

There are many entries that do not have citations for them but this was done because this material may eventually be used in a book. Non fiction citations are at the end of the work not at the end of the entry.

I also included more sources than just for the external kung fu entries because I would like to post this in a timely manner.

Regards,
Steve

Works Cited
Alvarez, Dirk. Out of the Shadows."
Aikido(Feburary 2005).

Arnold, Christopher. Madam Mok Kwei Lan Tigress of Kungfu."
Inside Kung-Fu . (Feburary 2008): 43-45, 74. 

Bastian, Nicola, and William H.J. Thomas, Kung-Fu Liu The Quiet Legend of D.C.s
Chinatown. Inside Kung-Fu . (April 1998): 65-74.

Bai Mei. http://www.komudokwan.com/bakmei.html
(2 October 1999).

Bernard, Lorne. White Crane Kung Fu.
Lava, Que: 1993.

Chow, David, and Richard Spangler, . Kung Fu History, Philosophy and Technique.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1982.

Black Tiger Kung Fu. http://www.mts.net/~sillum/Inner Chamber.htm
(10 July 2007).

Burr, Martha, The Lily Lau Story Lau Fat Mangs Daughter Makes
Sure the Circle of Eagle Claw Remains Unbroken. 
Kung Fu Wushu~Qigong. (August/September 1998).

Burr, Martha, Pioneering Grandmaster Richard Wan Reveals This Long-Secret Kungfu Style to America. 
Kung Fu Wushu~Qigong. (October 2001).

Burr, Martha, and Gene Ching, From Shaolin Temple to Bruce Lee. 
Kung Fu Wushu~Qigong. (January 2001).

Burr, Martha, and Gene Ching, Kungfus Top 100 Weapons of The Past Millennium. 

Kung Fu Wushu~Qigong. (January 2000): 23-26, 42-46,69-73, 92-97, 102-105.

Cameron, Wes, The Legend of the Black Tiger. Inside Kung-Fu.
(Feburary 2001): 90-96, 101.

Carsi, Wayne.The Black Tiger Clan Huk Fu Moon and Hong Kong
Hong Kong Grandmaster Wong Cheung. Kung Fu, Qigong.
(April 2001): 48-51,102.

Carsi, Wayne.The Black Tiger Style. 
Kung Fu,Qigong.
(August 2001): 10-13,64-65.

Carsi, Wayne.Shaolin Black Tiger Style. 
Inside Kung-Fu.
(July 2003): 58-62, 83.

Cater, Dave.Tiger Claw Strength Training. Inside Kung-Fu.
(October 2003):75-78.

Chan, Tai-San, David Ross and Stephen Innocenzi  Chan Tai-Sans Journey of a Lifetime.Inside Kung Fu,.(October 1996): 38-41


Chang, John. Father of Fu Jow Pai-Tiger Claw System.
Kung-Fu Wushu. (Aug/Sep. 1988): 38-40.

Ching, Gene, Original Hung Gar the Tangled Roots of a Powerful Kung-Fu.
Inside Kung-Fu. (January 1999): 81-85.

Ching, Gene, The Bad Boy Kung Fu of Pitching Coins.
Kung Fu Qigong. (January 2003): 66.

Chen, Mark, Old Frame Chen Family Taijiquan.
Berkeley: North Atlantic Books, 2004.

Chun, Man Sit.  The Six Elbows of Kung Fu.
Kung Fu Tai Chi. (Febuary 2004): 44-47.
Co. Alexander L. Five Ancestor Fist Kung-Fu.
Rutland: Charles E. Tuttle Publishing, 1997.

Conway, Scot. Wu Muis Gift To Kung-Fu.
Inside Kung-Fu. (October 1998): 104-109.

Chow, David, and Richard Spangler, . Kung Fu History, Philosophy and Technique.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1982.

Duran, Julian K. Fu Jow Pai A Chinese Original.
Inside Kung-Fu. (April 2004): 44-48.

Duran, Julian K. Wai Hongs Words of Wisdom.
Inside Kung-Fu. (April 2000):44-47, 94,96.

Figueroa, Mario. Kung-Fu Invasion Na Ga Kuen Remains One of the Few Traditional Chinese Martial Arts to Cross Mexicos Borders.
Inside Kung Fu . (September 2006).

Fong, Bill. Wong Fei Hungs 10 Killing Hands.
Inside Kung-Fu. (Feburary 2000): 54-59, 93.

Fu Jow Pai. http://www.fujowpai.com/about.htm
(10 July 2007) .

Forms of Tai Chi Jeung. http://www.sifulee.com/taichi-forms.phtml
(13 August 2007).

Gee, Garrett, Benny Meng, and Richard Loewenhagen
Mastering Kung Fu Featuring Shaolin Wing Chun
Champaign: Human Kinetics, 2004.

Grandmaster Wong Cheung s Black Tiger Hak Fu Moon.
http://members.lycos.co.uk/shaolinblacktiger/main.htm
(10 July 2007) .

Hallander, Jane, The Complete Guide to Kung Fu Fighting Styles.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1985.

Hallander, Jane. Eagle Claws Shining Light.
Inside Kung-Fu. (April 1997): 66-68, 96,99.

Hamby, Donald. Twelve Bridge Hands.
Kung Fu Tai Chi. (October 2004).
Hung, Lai, and Brian Klingborg. The Secrets of Northern Shaolin Kung fu
The History, Form, and Function of Pek Sil Lum.
Boston: Tuttle Publishing, 1999.

Hsu, Adam. The Sword Polishers Record The Way of Kung-Fu.
Boston: Tuttle Publishing, 1998.

Kennedy, Brian, Chinese Martial Arts Training Manuals A Historical Survey.
Berkeley: North Atlantic Books, 2005.

Khim, Png Chye, and Donn F. Draeger. Shaolin Lohan Kung-Fu.
Rutland: Charles E. Tuttle Publishing, 1994.

Kim, Sun-Jin, Daniel Kogan, Nikolaos Kontaogiannis, and Hali Wong
Tuttle Dictionary of the Martial Arts of Korea, China & Japan
Vermont: Charles I. Tuttle Company, 1996.

Kiong, Tjoa, Donn F. Draeger, and Quintin T.G. Chambers
Shantung Black Tiger A Shaolin Fighting Art of North China
New York: Weatherhill, Inc 1997.

Koh, Paul. Shaolin Black Tiger Fights for Survival.
Inside Kung-Fu. (October 1988): 90-95.

Kong, Bucksam, and Eugene. Hung Gar Kung-Fu Chinese Art of Self-Defense
Santa Clarita: Ohara Publications Incorporated, 1973.

Lam,Wing-kit and Ying Fun-fong. Ten Fundamental Chinwoo Routines 
Dazhanquan & Jiequan. Hong Kong: Brilliant Publication Limited, 2000. 

Lam,Wing Kwon and Ted Mancuso. Northern Sil Lum Form Number Seven Plum 
Flower Fist. Burbank: Unique Publications,1984. 

Lam, Wing , and Chet Braun. Southern Shaolin Kung Fu Ling Nam Hung Gar. 
Sunnyvale: Wing Lam Enterprises, Inc. ,2003.
Lam, Wing , and Chet Braun. Ultimate Iron Palm 
Sunnyvale: Wing Lam Enterprises, Inc. ,2002.

Leong, Cheong Cheng, and Mark V. Wiley. The Secrets of Phoenix-Eye Kung fu.
Boston: Tuttle Publishing, 2000.

Limion, Karla Jane. Elvis Off the Ice.
World of Martial Arts Magazine. (Nov/Dec 1996).

Marinas, Amante P. Sr. Flying Cymbals Kung Fus Ancient Hidden Weapon.
Kung-Fu Magazine
. (Spring 1994): 8-11.

Martin, Steve. Mo Gar - 300 Years of Martial Tradition.
Inside Kung-Fu. (March 1999): 62-65.

Miller, Jonathan Pett. Huang, Chien-Liang 30 Years of Martial Excellence.
Inside Kung-Fu. (August 2003): 30-34,78.

Moves of Tai Chi Jeung. http://www.sifulee.com/taichi-jeung-postures.phtml
(13 August 2007).

Profatilov, Ilya, The Traditional History of Plum Blossom Praying Mantis Boxing. Journal of Asian Martial Arts. (Vol. 10 Number 4 2001): 44-75.

Resources-dictionary. http://www.hungkuen.net/resources-dictionary.htm
(18 August 2007).

Ross, David,  Lama Kung-Fus Siu Lo Han Form.
Inside Kung Fu,.(May 1996): 77-83.

Ross, David,  Lama Kung-Fu Trapping Techniques.
Inside Kung Fu,.(November 1995): 56-59

Shou-Yu, Liang and Tai D. Ngo, Chinese Fast Wrestling for Wresting for
Fighting. Jamaica Plain: YMAA Publication Center, 1997.


Shou-Yu, Liang, and Wu Wen-Ching Kung Fu Elements Wushu Training
and Martial Arts Application Manual.
Rhode Island: The Way of the Dragon Publishing, 2001.

Shum, Leung. Eagle Claw Kung Fu.
Boston: Tuttle Publishing, 2001.

Single Move Self Defense Drills/Applications. 
Avon. The Tai Chi Mantis The Shaolin Tai Chi Praying Mantis Institute Newsletter
Avon: Vol. 2 # 5 Fall, 2005.
Tang, Gary, Albert Loui and Brian Klingborg, . Combat Shaolin.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 2004.

Thompson, Harriet Ellen,  Tai Chis Wind Fire Wheels.
Inside Kung-Fu.(July 1996): 54-56.

Tse,Wing Ming . Taichi Mantis Peng Pu Boxing. 
Hong Kong: Yih Mei Book Co, LTD., 1991. 

Tse,Wing Ming . Taichi Mantis Volley-catch Boxing. 
Hong Kong: Yih Mei Book Co, LTD., 1985. 

VCDs,http://www.plumpub.com/sales/vcd-title.htm
(5/5/06).

Wah, Ching Hing,  The Forbidden Fist of Bak Mei Kungfu.
Kung Fu,Wushu.(December 2000): 40.

White Crane Kung-Fu. About the system
http://www.pakhokpai.co.il/
(2/26/08).

Wing, Rick L. , Northern Shaolin Style Shaolin Number 5, Martial Skill 
San Francisco: Jing Mo Association, 2005.

Wong, Doc Fai, and Jane Hallander, Choy Li Fut Kung-Fu.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1985.

Wong, Doc Fai, and Jane Hallander, Shaolin Five Animals.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1988.

Wong, Kiew Kit, Introduction to Shaolin Kung Fu.
New York: Talman Company, 1996.

Wong, Kiew Kit, The Complete Book of Tai Chi Chuan.
Boston: Tuttle Publishing, 2002.

Gaofei, Yan and Carol McFredercick,  Guan Dao Kung-Fus Greatest Weapon?.
Inside Kung-Fu.(July 2005): 60-64, 66.

White Crane Forms.
http://www.geocities.com/lingmingwushu/craneform.htm
(2/25/08).

Yang, Jwing-Ming, . Shaolin Chin Na.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1982.

Yang, Jwing-Ming, . The Essence of Shaolin White Crane Martial Power and 
Qigong. Jamaica Plain: YMAA Publication Center, 1996.


Yang, Jwing-Ming, . Ancient Chinese Weapons A Martial Artists Guide.
Boston: YMAA Publication Center, 1999.

Yang, Jwing-Ming, . Yang Style Tai Chi Chuan.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1982.

Yang, Jwing-Ming, and Jeffery A. Bolt, . Shaolin Long Fist Kung Fu.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1982.

YMAA International Training Brochure. 
file:///C/WINDOWS/DESKTOP/ymaastb.html
(9/2/98) .


----------



## LanJie

1.BEAUTIFUL SPRINGTIME: WIHNG CHEUN OR YONGCHUQUAN: Legend has it, that it was created by Yan Sanniang in Yongchun County, Fujian Province. Many believed this its name was derived from the location where it was created. Others believed that Yan Sanniangs other name was Yongchun, therefore, the style was called Yongchuquan. The movements of Yongchunquan require that the hand movements do not go higher than the eyebrows and not lower than the crotch; and left and right movements do not go wider than shoulder width.
It attacks an opponents center while protecting its own center. Is emphasis is on close range applications.


----------



## LanJie

2. Butterfly style: Hu die quan


----------



## LanJie

3. BLACK TIGER (SOUTHERN) STYLE: HUK FU MOON. This is a second branch of Black Tiger with a different linage, history and forms. It is a Southern Style of Kung fu. 
The Founder was a Shaolin Monk called Soo Huk Fu (Black Tiger Soo). When he was young he studied many different kung fu styles and fought many challengers. He became a second generation member of the ten tigers of Kwantung. He then founded the Huk Fu Moon-Black Tiger Association in Hong Kong(Carisi 58).


----------



## LanJie

4. BLACK TIGER (SOUTHERN) STYLE: HAK FU PAI. A Southern Style. Hak Fu pai originated in the southern Sil-Lum (Shaolin) Temple in Fukien Province.
In 1674 the temple in was burned and the five Elders of the temple to different parts of China and taught their kung fu to the local population.
The forms were mostly likely modified by the local village Sifus
The Forms of Hak Fu Pai
1. Hak Fu Gung Lik Kuen: (Black Tiger Power Generating Fist)
2. Black Tiger Fighting Set: One side is a Tiger form and the other is a Crane Form.
The system also has its own weapon forms (Cameron 90-96,101)


----------



## LanJie

5. BLACK TIGER(NORTHERN) STYLE OF SHANTONG: HE HUE QUAN
Meaning Shantong Black Tiger Style. This is a Northern Style of Kung Fu.


----------



## LanJie

6. BOAT FIST: CHUANQUAN. In the Wuzing area of Zhejiang province, people often ie two boats together and set up a platform for a fighting competition. Chuanquan was the result of these. There are many barehanded and weapon routines in this style (Shou 385).


----------



## LanJie

7. BUDDHA FAMILY(SOUTHERN) FIST: FUT GAR OR FO JIA QUAN. Sil Lum Fut Gar Kuen is one of the oldest styles in the Shaolin system. Based on efficiency, it uses the simplest moves from the five major southern styles of Shaolin, Lau, Li, Mok,Hung and Choy. This is the Southern Buddha Kung fu Style


----------



## LanJie

8. BUDDHA (NORTHERN) Fist: Fut Hon Kyuh: Meaning . A Northern Kung Fu Style.


----------



## LanJie

9. CANNON BOXING: SANHUANG PAOCHUI. This style is said to have originated from the three legendary emperors of Fuxi, Shennong and Gonggon in prehistoric China. Others believe them to have been the heaven, earth and human emperors. Either way, this certainly indicates the long history of cannon boxing that is popular in Beijing, Hebei, Shanxi, Shandong, Liaoning, Henan, and Jilin. This style of kung fu owes its name to its rapid and powerful fist blows that are likened to firing cannon balls.


----------



## LanJie

10. CAI FAMILY FIST: CAIQUAN. This style was created by Cai Boda and Cai Jiuyi. They were monks from Fujian Shaolin Temple, later it was spread to Guangdong Province by the mok Cai Fu. It is one of the major Southern styles in Guangdong today.


----------



## LanJie

11. CHA FAMILY FIST: CHAQUAN. A major Northern Kung Fu Style: It is one of the five major styles of northern kung fu. Its training content is both systematic and complete. Chaqquan, Huaquan, Hongquan, Poquan, and Tantuimen are form the same origin. It has traditionally been very popular among the Hui ethnic Chinese.


----------



## LanJie

12. CHANG FAMILY BOXING: CHANIJIA QUAN OR CHANGIIA QUAN. This style was created by Chang Naizhou (1724-1783) during the Qing dynasty. Chang Naizhou was a scholar who also practiced fist and cudgel plays, and he traveled widely to learn form wushu masters. He practiced hard for many years, and he integrated the strengths of other styles to create his own style. He assimilated Zi boxing, monkey boxing, taiji nad drunken boxing. Changs intellectual basis was ancient Chinese philosophy, which further enabled him to theorize his own boxing style (Burr 52).


----------



## LanJie

13. CHENGS KEXINGS PALM STYLE: KEXING ZHANG. This style was created by Cheng Kexing, Cheng combined Wushu with th Yijing. He incorporated bagau, yinyang, waxing, Kexingzhang is a Wushu, Qigong, energy healing technique, and probability prediction style. In recent years, it has been warmly received by Wushu and Jijing practitioners alike. Its training content includes: Baguawuxing, Kexingzhang, Wanshouzhuangong Kexingzhang, Wanshoupaibing Caiqigong, and Kexingzhang Xinlidafa (Shou 412).


----------



## LanJie

14. CHINA STYLE BOXING: HUA QUAN. This style is believed to have originated in Jining of Shandong Province. It is said that during the Kaiyuan reign of the Tang dynasty (713-741) a Mount Hua knight named Cai Mo killed his enemy of a play. 
born during the reign of Emperor Guangxu of the Qing dynasty (1877) and was fond of wushu as a little boy.
He learned martial arts from his grandfather and after his death, was forced by poverty to move away form Caixing to a district outside the southern gate of the city wall of Jining. There he met wtih Ding Yushan,a well-known expert in Shandong provicne for his mastery of Hua Quan. Cai studied with Ding for three years, and also later became a contemporary Hua Quan master during the late Qing dynasty.


----------



## LanJie

15. CHOY FAMILY FIST: CHOY GAR KUEN OR CA JIA QUAN. This style was founded by a Cantonese-born master named Choy Gau Yi in the late Ming dynasty. He learned his method from a monk named Yi Guan. This is one of the five major Southern styles, but it is overshadowed by Choy Li Fut, which incorporated it with two other schools to form one of todays most popular styles outside of China (Burr 39).


----------



## LanJie

16. CHOY LEIH FAMILY BUDDHA FIST: CHOY LEIH FAHT, CAILIFOQUAN. One of the Southern Styles of kung fu of Guanddong Province. This style was created by Chen Heng. Chen first learned Fojiaquan from his father. Later, he also studied Liquan from Li Youshan and Caiquan from Cai Fu. Chen combined the essence of the three styles and created Cailifoquan/ Choy Lieh Faht. This style is popular in Guangdong, Foshan, Hong Kong, Europe, and America.


----------



## LanJie

17. CHOY LEIH FAMILYBUDDHA FIST NORTHERN WINNING: CHO LEIH FAHT BAK SIHNG. A southern style founded by tahm Saam that combined the original Choy Leih Faht style (founded by Chahn heung) and Northern Shaolin.


----------



## LanJie

18. CHOY MOK FAMILY STYLE: CHOY MOK GAR. A Southern Kung Fu System created about 50 years ago. It is a combination of Choy Gar and Mor Gar Kung Fu. This style is focuses on hand work. Choy Mok uses the open hand a lot but the favorite strike is the Phoenix-Eye Fist.
This style uses circular attacks and strikes as opposed to other short armed systems like Wing Chun that uses mostly straight movements.
(Hallander 105-106).
Connected hands and Short Strike STYLE: Lian Shou Duan Da: . It is also known as Gouguaizi. Its origin can be traced back to Cangzhou (Shou 418).


----------



## LanJie

19. CHU FAMILY SUPPRESSING TIGER FIST: CHU GAR FOOK FU KUEN: This system is characterized by whipping power. It is similar to styles like Fuzhou White Crane Kung fu. The current leader of this style is Sifu Kong Shu Ming.


----------



## LanJie

20. CHU FAMILY TIGER FIST: CHU GAR FU ZHUANG: A rare kung fu style that is very power and uses a lot of linear attacks. This is a Fukien style. The current Grandmaster is Lew Kao Chye


----------



## LanJie

21. Cotton Fist: Mianquan: Meaning , Practitioners of this style are required to attain a high level of flexibility. It is also known as Yanshou, referring to the characteristics of extending the arms during its applications. Their traditional routines include:
Liujiashi
Sunbinquan
(Shou 424).


----------



## LanJie

22. CRIPPLE STYLE: BOZIAQUAN. This style was crated by a Chan Buddhist priest, Jinyun. It imitates the characteristics of a handicapped or injured person in its movements. There is only one known routine with over 80 movements (Shou 376).


----------



## LanJie

23. DOG FIST: DI SHU QUAN. Known as Dog Fist from a small area of Fujien province. This style emphasizes movements on the ground and often uses leg techniques to attack. Other methods include joints locks an pressure point attacks. Movements are powerful and imitate the movements of the dog (Burr 59).


----------



## LanJie

24. DRAGON (SOUTHERN) STYLE: LUHN YIHNG KYUHN, LONG XING QUAN. This is a Southern Kung Fu Style. The founding of Dragon Fist is attributed to Lam Yu Gwai (1874-1965) of Guangdong. According to family legend, his grandfather sheltered a Shaolin monk named Huang Nian Jiao who fled to Guangzhou during the Qing dynasty. Grateful for his assistance, the monk taught him Dragon style. 
Du Family Style Dumen . In the 1600s, Du Guanyin of Sichuan taught many students in Chengdu. Dumen uses the Zijiqishen philosophy from Yijing..(390)


----------



## LanJie

25. DRUNKEN STYLE: ZUIQUAN. Is routines are based on a drunkards intoxicated movements. A well-known Zuiquan routine is Zuibaxian, which imitates the drunken movements of the legendary Eight Immortals. Another well-known routine is the Drunkard Captures the Monkey matching routine (Shou 484).


----------



## LanJie

26. DUCK STYLE: YAXINGQUAN. This is an Emei Style. This is a style based on the movements of a duck. According to legend, this style was created by the Taoist, Luya Daoren, of the Emei Mountain during the Tang Dynasty (Shou 477).


----------



## LanJie

27. Eagle claw (northern) system: Ying jow pai


----------



## LanJie

28. EIGHT DIAGRAMS FIST OR EIGHT DIAGRAMS HAMMER FIST: BA GUA QUAN: Ba Gua Quan. Also known as Ba Guan Chui Meaning is attributed to Mong Er and his nephew Zhang Bai Liu of Shandong in the reign of Qing Emperor Qianlong (1736-1795).


----------



## LanJie

29. EIGHT GATE FIST: BAMENQUAN This style was inspired by the legendary strategist of the Three Kingdoms period (220-265) Zhuge Liang. It is based upon a Taoist eightfold approach for combat espoused by this venerated philosopher. An exponent named Chang Ba Ba brought this style to public attention in the Qing dynasty, and it has since seen generations of improvement.


----------



## LanJie

30. EIGHT IMPORTANT FIST: BAAT SIN KYUHN. A Northern Style of Kung Fu


----------



## LanJie

31. EIGHT ULTIMATE TACTICS FIST: BAIJIQUAN. A northern style that is characterized by sudden releases of power and ling- and short-arm movements; also referred to as Kai men Bajiquan Opening the Gate Eight Ultimate Fist and Yue Shan Bajiquan Yue Mountain Eight Ulitmate Fist.


----------



## LanJie

32. EIGHTEEN ELBOWS STYLE: HUI HUI SI BA JIAO. This Moslem Style is characterized by using elbow attacks over fist attacks. It is said,One would rather be hit by the fist than the elbow. It also uses a lot mantras (Burr 59).


----------



## LanJie

33. EMEI TWELVE POSTURES: EMEI SHIERZHUANG. Legend has it, that the Chan Buddhist, Baiyun, created this style in the Emei Mountains. He combined Taoist, Medical, and Buddhist philosophy with Qigong, and created this style during the Southern Song Dynasty (1127-1279). There are twelve steps in their training. Thereby, the name, Shierzhuang (Shou 391).


----------



## LanJie

34. EMPTY OR KONG FAMILY GATE FIST. Kong Men Quan: The meaning of the name of this style underwent some evolutions, not unlike what happened with Karate. The original characters used for Karate meant China hand, which acknowledged its source, however later revisionists changed the character to a phonetic equivalent so it would read empty hand. Coincidentally, Kong originally meant empty. 
The style was founded by Yen Fu at the end of the Ming and beginning of the Qing dynasties. He passed it to his tow sons, Yen Long and yen hu (whose names meandragon and tiger respectively.


----------



## LanJie

35. FANG FAMILY STYLE: FANGMEN. This is an Emei Style. Fang Shunyi created Fangmen by combining Shaolin with Xingyiquan and Xiao style. There are twelve known barehanded routines and five weapon routines (Shou 393)


----------



## LanJie

36. FEMALE MALE SYSTEM: YUEN YANG QUAN. This style originated in Shandong at the end of the Qing dynasty. What makes it unique is that all of the techniques of this style are paired, like mandarin ducks. Chinese believe mandarin ducks to mate for life so they are always depicted in pairs. They are the symbol of matrimonial bliss and devotion. Accordingly, this style has symmetry. If a techniques strikes left, then it is paired with a technique that strikes right. The same holds true for striking up and down. This is a ong style wtih heavy emphasis upon leg techniques and the lower part of the body, and it has a wide arsenal of weapons. Yuen Ting Quan has immigrated morth to Liaoning province where it is still popular (Burr 65).


----------



## LanJie

37. FISH STYLE: YUMENQUAN OR LIUJIAYI. Legend has it, that in Hubei Province there were six Wushu companions that were inspired by observing swimming fish and fishermen casting their nets. This style has many similar characteristics to Taijiquan (Shou 480).
This style is also known as Fish Gate Fist . This a popular style of long fist in Hubei province. According to one legend, six warriors escaped the fall o the Ming dynasty to hide out in a river gorge in Huebei. There they observed the constant interaction of fish and fishermen, especially the way in which fishermen cast their nets. They incorporated these movements into a fighting style, and since there were six warriors, this style is also known as yue Men Liu Jia Li (fish gate six men art).


----------



## LanJie

38. FIVE ANCESTOR FIST: WUZUQUAN OR NGO CHO KUEN, NGOR CHOR. It is a southern style that is popular in southern China, Malaysia, Singapore, and the Philippines, Wuzuquan was developed by Li Chun-Jen during the reign of the Qing Emperor, yongzhen between 1723 and 1735.
In his youth Li studied Taizuquan, Baihequan, and Houquan. After many years of study and contemplation, he realized that all martial arts styles have their own strengths and weaknesses. He decided to further his skills by traveling around China to learn and exchange skills with practitioners of different styles. After his travels, Li settled in Southern China and taught his Wushu to many students. Li organized his Wushu into five categories They were:
Baihequan
Hoquan
Xuanquan


----------



## LanJie

39. FIVE ANIMAL SYSTEM: NG YING KUEN. This is a Hakka system, it is different from most five animal systems since this system is based on the crane, dragon, leopard, praying mantis and tiger. This system replaces more commonly used snake with the praying mantis. Every technique in the system can be expressed in all the animal forms. The only known master of this style is Sifu Chong Khui Chong.


----------



## LanJie

40. FIVE FAMILY SYSTEM: NG GA KUEN This kung fu system is a southern style that combines many of the elements of Hung Gar, Choy Gar, Fut Gar, Lau Gar Lee Gar, Mok Gar,


----------



## LanJie

41. FIVE HANDED FIST: WUSHOQUAN. This is a popular Wushu trained by the people of Qingdao City of Shandong Province. The focus of this style is on practical applications rather than on forms. Each of their routines contains only a few techniques that are practiced individually or together as a short routine. The power expression of this style resembles Xingyiquan (Shou 460).


----------



## LanJie

42. FLOWER FIST: HUA CHUAN. This was said to mean opposing the Qing dynasty and bringing back the preceding Ming rule. Hua Quan has 120 forms of sanshou, 72 holding and strangle holding techniques, 36 leg techniques, 24 stances and 88 falling techniques. It is popular in hebei, Shandong, Gansu, and Shanxi (Burr 42).


----------



## LanJie

43. FOUR THROUGH HAMMMER: SI TONG CHUI. This style is believed to have been created in Huang Xian, Shandong province during the Qing dynasty. Although the actual origin is unknown, it is attributed to Feng Li Wang. A student named pian Shang Ting made great improvements to this style, as well as increased its popularity, so in some circles it is referred to Pian Jia Quan. Si Tong Chui emphasizes tearing, grabbing, stabbing and pounding hand techniques and relies heavily on solid stances. Practice begins with visualizing the generation of power.


----------



## LanJie

44. FULL HAND FIST: MANSHOUQUAN. The origin of this style is unknown. There are fourteen known barehanded routines and one weapon routine known as Nanyangdao (Shou 423).


----------



## LanJie

45. GANSU REGION STYLE: GANSU CHUAN 
Original Gansu style Boxing An very strong presentation of Gansu region style centering on Cang County strong styles such as Pi Gua, Jiao Men, Ba Ji and Fan Zi. The PiQua particularly is strong. Gansu district since ancient times has been the scene of many a battle.


----------



## LanJie

46. GOLDEN EAGLE SYSTEM: JIN YING CHUAN &#37329;&#40441;&#25331;. This is a southern kung fu system that originated from the Fukien province and was brought to Taiwan during the late 19th century. The style was brought to Taiwan by the the Jin Ying Sifu Ah Sen-Sai. 
Sifu Ah Sen-Sai 
Sifu Ah Sen-Sai was an expert in Chinese medicine as well as being a great kung fu master. He was born in Fukien province. He moved to the town of Hsilo in Southern Taiwan that was a wealthy farming community that had many kung fu masters that challenged him often. Sifu Ah Sen-Sai became one of Taiwans great martial arts heroes.
Sifu Chen-Cheng
Sifu Ah Sen-Sai taught many students in the wealthy town of Hsilo his class was near the grinding mill of Chen-Cheng. Chen-Cheng was very strong but poor and was given the job of turning the grinding mill instead of a donkey. He saw the Golden Eagle class practice daily through his window. In his spare time he was able to learn some of their forms and techniques and he practiced them on his own. One day Sifu Ah Sen-Sai saw him practicing Jin Ying Chuan and he was impressed and made him his student.
Chen-Cheng became one of two of Sifu Ah Sen-Sais successors along with his Sihing Tsai Cho-Feng. After Sifu Ah Sen-Sai died the two successors of Jin Ying Chuan parted and opened separate schools. There are few teachers from Sifu Tsai Cho-Fengs lineage.
Cheng Chia-Miao is one of the most senior Jin Ying Chuan Sifus and is from the Chen-Cheng lineage. Sifu Cheng Chia-Miao is not only a Sifu of Jin Ying Chuan but also has studied Chang Chuan Xingyi, Black Tiger Kung fu and Chut Sing Tang Lang Chuan, Seven Star Praying mantis. Sifu Chen Chia-Miao has spent 10 years studying Chut Sing Tang Lang Chuan. He has great proficiency in Chut Sing Tang Lang Chuan, so much that his sifu Lu Chin-Han has made him assistant and designated successor. 

Jin Ying Chuan appears to be a powerful southern style that shows similarities to the hand formation of ancestor southern white crane, the movement and jing of Xingyi, with addition of some tornado kicks. It is an interesting combination that has a good balance of hand and kicking techniques.


----------



## LanJie

47. GOOSE FIST: ER QUAN. Meaning Goose Fist. Er Quan was originated by Xie You San nearly two centuries ago in Puling Village near Yongtai. Accordingly, it is also known as Puling Er Fah. Yongtai is near the Dazhang Xi River in Fujian Province. Due to the surrounding wetlands, ther was ample opportunity for Xie to observe geese fist hand nad develop this style. Goose fist relies heavily upon finger strikes and emphasizes specialgong or exercises to develop the fingers. It should be noted that this is distinct from Wild Goose Qigong, the popular school of non-martial qigong (Burr 54).


----------



## LanJie

48. GRAND ANCESTOR FIST (NORTHERN BRANCH): TAIZUQUAN. Legend has it, that this style was created by Emperor Zhao Kuangyin of the Northern Song Dynasty who reigned between 960 and 975. Taizuquan was recorded in the book, Jixiaoxinshu by Qi Jiguang in the Ming Dynasty. Taizuquan focuses on the five key words: gang, meng, jin, wen, and xiao (Shou 446).


----------



## LanJie

49. GRAND ANCESTOR FIST (SOUTHERN BRANCH, HAKKA SCHOOL): TAI ZU QHUAN . This is a southern version of Grand Ancestor Boxing. Though it is a southern style it still retains many of the element of its Northern counterpart. A very notable master of this style is Sifu Chong Khui Chong


----------



## LanJie

50. GREEN DRAGON FIST OR SYSTEM: QINGLONGQUAN. Meaning Green Dragon Fist. This style focuses on the application of the palms and fingers. These movements are described to look like a swimming dragon. Thereby, the name Qinglongquan was coined. There are three known barehanded routines and several weapon routines (Shou 433).


----------



## LanJie

51. GREEN FOREST STYLE: LULINPAI. Legend has it, that Liu Zhong attempted assassinate the Qing Emperor Yongzheng (1723-1735), but failed. Liu escaped to the Qingcheng Mountains and studied Wushu there, Later, he exchanged techniques with Wushu practitioners all over the country and absorbed the essence of different styles, and created Lulingpai (Shou 422).


----------



## LanJie

52. GROUND STYLE: DITANGQUAN. This style was recorded in the Ming Dynasty Martial Classic of Jixiaoxinshu by Qi Jiguang. Qi indicated the existence of ground fighting methods of Qiandie Zhang.


----------



## LanJie

53. HARD GATE FIST: NING MEN QUAN. This Southern style is localized to Jiangxi province. It has two different branches Ma Jia (Horse) and Hou Jia (Monkey). Ma Jia has a large frame character with big movements. Hou Jia uses small, tight movements. It is popular in Nanchang and Fengcheng in Jiangxi province.


----------



## LanJie

54. HEAVENLY MOUNTAIN SYSTEM: TIEN SHAN PAI. This is a northern style of kung fu that founded by a disciple of the Tien Shan Szu temple. The boy wanted to be taught by the monks and was refused admission. The boy stayed over night kneeling in hopes of the monks changing their minds. During the night there was a terrible snow storm and the boy was buried in snow and his knees were frozen to the ground.
The next day the monks treated him and some of the skin of his knees tore and remained on the frozen ground. When the sunlight was bright in the morning the next day the patches of frozen skin melted and red mist rose from the thawed blood.
This dedication and determination impressed the monks and they accepted the boy as a disciple and gave him his new name Hung Yun: Red Cloud. They named him for the red mist of his thawed blood.


----------



## LanJie

55. HIGHEST LEVEL FREE EXPRESSION STYLE OF SHUSAN: WUJI XIAOYAOPAI. This style was created by the famous modern Master Liang Shou-Yu. The complete name for this style is Shusan Wuji Xianyaopai. Shushan is a term referring to the region in China that includes current day Sichuan and northern parts of Yunnan and Guizhou, and part of Shaanxi. The term Xiaoyao implies the stte of free expression at its highest level. The term Wuji implies the unlimited and unrestricted nature of the style. 
This style is inspired by the Wuji and Xiaoyao styles that existed during the Song Dynasty. It was founded by Liang Shou-Yu and is based on his extensive Wushu background and experience in many Wushu styles


----------



## LanJie

56. HOOD FAMILY FIST: HOOD KHAR PAI 
This Kung fu system was founded by a Shaolin Temple monk, Sik Koe Chum.
In 1940, Sik Koe Chum left South China for Medan, Indonesia; He moved to Singapore in 1947.
Finally in 1955, he made his way to Penang, Malaysia, to repair a temple there. This is where he settled and in 1956, he founded the Hood Khar Pai Kung Fu system in Penang.
Sifu Chum then dedicated all his time to teaching the Hood Khar Pai system until his death in 1960(Png 9).


----------



## LanJie

57. HUA MOUNTAIN FIST: HUAQUAN. This is a Northern Style. Legend has it, that this style was created by the Cai brothers during the Song Dynasty in the Sandong area. The Cai brothers wer prominent Wushu practitioners who taught their relatives their Wushu. Because their ancestors wer originally from the Hua Mountains, their style was later named Huaquan. 
Another explanation for the naming of the style is believd to be from the training of Jing, qi, and hen. Jing, qi and and shen are also known as the three hua or the three pure essences. By combining the three hua into one it becomes Huaquan (Shou 404).


----------



## LanJie

58. HUNG BUDDHA FAMILY FIST OR SYSTEM: HUNG FUT. Hung Fut is a Southern Kung fu style, said to be a combination of Hung Gar and Fut Gar, that has its origins with a Buddhist master named Wun Lei in Fjian province. Wun Lei, born Lee Jo fun, added the low stances and strong hand techniques of Hung Gar to the more internal movements of Fut Gar to come up with his new style. Wun Lei passed Hung Fut down to his disciple Wong tong Kae, who then passed it down to his student Lee Chuen Yung. Ho Do Don was the fourth generation, who passed it on to Ng Hoi Tong, and it finally rached the twentieth century with Hug Ju Sing. Hugn Ju sing was nicknamed the White Haired Devil because, legend has it, his hair turned white when he was thirty years old, and his staff form was said to be so powerful it made him look like a screaming devil.
After his teacher died he spent an additional ten years at the Purple Bamboo Buddhist Temple in Canton with his senior classmate perfecting his art.
Hung Fut contains many forms including animal styles and 25 classical weapons. It stands out among Southern styles because it emphasizes left handed fighting techniques and striking first with the left hand, making it easier to surprise and opponent (Burr 58).


----------



## LanJie

59. HUNG FAMILY FIST: HUNG GA, HUNG GAR, or * HONG JIA. It is one of the major Southern Styles. This style was created by Hon Xi Guan of Fujian Province during the Qing Dynasty, It is also popular in Guangdong province and Southeastern Asian nations. Hong learned his Wushu from Zhishan, a Chan Buddhist monk from Fujian Shaolin Temple. Hong Zi guan was also the character featured in the novel Wangian Qing, written in the later part of the Qing Dynasty. Some well-known practitioners in Hung Gar include
Tie Qiaosan, Huan Feihong, and Lin Shirong Some its routines include
Huquan
Hequan
(Shou 401)


----------



## LanJie

60. HUNG FAMILY: CANTON BRANCH: HUNG GAR:CANTON BRANCH
This is the most popular school of Hung Gar outside of China. It features the Kiu Sau or Bridge Hand and Sei Ping Ma. 

The Major Hand sets of Canton Hung Gar are, 
Kung Gee Fook: Taming the Tiger
Fu Hoc Sheung Ying Kuen: Tiger and Crane
Sup Ying Kuen: Five Elements, Five Animals
Tiet Sing Kuen: Iron Thread Fist
(Ching 83).


----------



## LanJie

61. HUNG FAMILY: FOUR LOWER TIGERS BRANCH. HAY SAY FU HUNG GAR.
This school is the most consistent with the earliest descriptions of Hung Gar. This school uses the Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma (Withdrawing the Gonads horse Stance). 
The Major Hand Sets of Hay Say Fu Hung Gar are, 
Bao Ying Kuen: Panther
Fu Ying Kuen: Tiger
She Ying Kuen: Snake
Hoc Ying Kuen: Crane
Lung Ying Kuen: Dragon
(Ching 83).


----------



## LanJie

62. HUNG FAMILY: SZECHUAN BRANCH. SZECHUAN HUNG GAR
This school is most consistent with modern Shaolin Temple Kung Fu. Szechuan Hung Gar seldom sidesteps and attacks along the opponents centerline.
Major Hand Sets of Szechuan Hung Gar are,
Siu Hong Kuen: Small Red Fist
Da Hong Kuen: Big Red Fist
Hong Moon Choy: Red Door Strike
Hong Moon Sao: Red Door Hand
(Ching 83).


----------



## LanJie

63. HUNG FAMILY: WUBEI BRANCH. WUBEI HUNG GAR
This school was creations is attributed to the first Song Emperor. Wubei Hung Gar focuses on open hand strikes over the closed fist.
Major Hand Sets of Wubei Hung Gar are, 
Jung Sao: Big Combination Hand
Fong Sao: Jamming Hand
Gum Gong Sao: Gold Generals Hand


----------



## LanJie

64. INTERCEPTING HAND STYLE: LANSHOUMEN. This is a Shaolin Style. Its routines are open and extended. During the end of the Ming Dynasty and the beginning of the Qing Dynasty, Sheng Tianxing of henan Province escaped Manchurian persecution for his counterrevolutionary activities and went to Tianjin. In Tianjin City, he taught Lanshoumen to students. Today, there are two distinct divisions with Lanshoumen. They are the Hedongpai and the Hexipai. There were two know original routines. Practitioners of this style later added many other routines including:
Sidacao Quan
Fanquan
Wu Hua Pao
Yanqingjia
Liulu Tantui (6 Rows of Tantui)
And many other weapon routines, sparring routines, and training methods (Shou 414).


----------



## LanJie

65. JINGPO ETHNIC KUNG FU. This refers to the Wushu developed by the Jingpo tribe of ancient China. They lived in deep forests and were under a constant threat from animals. To proect themselves they developed effective blade techniques. Today, the descendants of the Jingpo still practice their Wushu. Their saver techniques tend to be more offensive than defensive in applications. They have many saber routines including:
San Bu Kan Bao
Wugejiaobu
Qigejiaobu
And several double saber routines. Performances of saber techniques are often seeen during the Jingpo ethnic holiday celebrations (Shou 410).


----------



## LanJie

66. JOW FAMILY SYSTEM OR FIST: JOW GAR KUEN. Jow Gar is defined by its powerful hands and speed of technique combined with kicking and fast footwork.
I was founded by Jow Lng (1890-1919), who combined the fighting styles and techniques of Hung Gar, Choy Gar and Northern Shaolin. Jow and his four brothers learned Hung gar from an uncle named Jow Hung, and Choy Gar from choy Kau of Siu Hing county.


----------



## LanJie

67. KUNLUN MOUNTAIN STYLE: KUNLUNPAI. This style originated in the Kunlun Mountains, Legend has it , that the Taoist ancestor, Honjun taught three disciples. They were: Laozi, Yuanshi, and Tongtian. Among the three, Tongtian was credited as the originator of Kunglunpai. Yuanshi had 12 disciples. Later, Kunlunpai was divided into two brancheS - Eastern and Western Kunlunpai


----------



## LanJie

68. LAMA SYSTEM: LAMAPAI. This is a style developed by the Xizang (Tibet) Mizong Lama. Legend has it, that this style ws developed in the 14th century by a Lama who witnessed a fight between a white crane and an ape. The Lama mimicked the movements of the white crane and the ape, and developed this style(Shou 413).


----------



## LanJie

69. LAU FAMILY FIST: LAU GAR KUEN, LAU GA, LIU JIA QUAN. This style was founded by Lau San, who was nicknamed Lau San Ngan (Three-Eyed Lau). According to legend, he had a scar on his forehead that resembled a third eye. This is one of the five major Suthern styles and is renowned for its palm techniques, fist techniques and its long pole.


----------



## LanJie

70. LEFT FIST: ZUOQUAN. This term refers to the Wushu developed by the Benglong ethnic people living in the Yunnan province. The Benglong people are known for their bravery and love of Wushu. Their Wushu is known as Zuoquan, menaing Left Fist, When engaged in combat or competition, their winning blow often comes from their left fist, therby, the term Zuoquan. Benlong Wushu has high stances. They have weapon routine known as Benglong Dao. (Shou 374).


----------



## LanJie

71. LEIH FAMILY: LEIH GA, LI JIA. A style founded by Leih Yau Sahn, who was one of the Guangdong Sahp Fu. This Fighting style uses a variety of short-range fighting techniques and is one of the five family styles of Guangdong Province.


----------



## LanJie

72. LI FAMILY FIST: LI JIA QUAN. This is one of the five major Southern styles. There are two legends about the origin of Li Gar. Both attribute the founder as Li Yau Shan. In one story, master Li learned it first from a monk named Li Seuk Hoy, who actually created it. In the other story, Li yau Shan was already a kung fu master of a five animal style, but he trained even more under a monk named Lo Fau shan. Li Gar combined with Choy Gar to form todays popular style, Choy Li Fu. Fut means Buddha, which implies its connection to Buddhist traditions such as Shoaling (Burr 39).


----------



## LanJie

73. LI FAMILY STYLE OF SICHUAN: LIJIAQUAN. This Style originated from the Gaozui Mountain area of Sichuan Province. Their routines are usually short with low stances. There are six known barehanded routines, three weapon routines, and two training methods. Since the Qianlong era of the Qing Dynasty, there have been over eight generations of practitioners (Shou 438).


----------



## LanJie

74. LIONS ROAR: SI JI HAAU. A martial arts style originating in Tibet founded by Hoh Da Do. It consists of Eight fighting methods that include: eight fists, eight kicks, eight palm strikes, eight elbow strikes, eight foot sweeps, eight stances, eight finger strikes, and eight gripping methods, This style later influenced the Lama Paai, Haap Ga, and Sai Chong Baahk Hok Kyuhn systems.


----------



## LanJie

75. LONG FIST: CHANG CHUAN (Traditional)


----------



## LanJie

76. LUO FAMILY STYLE: LUOMEN. Legend has it that during the end of the Sui Dynasty and the beginning of the Tang Dynasty, General Luo Yi and his son Geral Luo Cheng created this style. The style taught by lo Yi was known as the large frame old Luomen. In addition to learning from his father, Luo Cheng also learned from his teacher, Hong Daoren. Luo Cheng later created the small frame new Luomen. The characteristics of Luomen include the flavors of both Northern and Southern Style Wushu. There are seventeen known barehanded routines, fourteen weapon routines, and several training methods (Shou 422).


----------



## LanJie

77. LOST TRACK STYLE: MIZONGQUAN. Legend has it, that this style was created by Cheng Juxiao. Chengs maternal grandfather and mother were practitioners of mizongyi. His maternal grandfather and his mother immigrated from northern China to Guangdong province. Cheng learned from his grandfather and his mother and further developed his family style into Mizongquan. There are over thirty-six different basic routines referred to as Miong Luohan quan.


----------



## LanJie

78. MEI FAMILY STYLE: MEISHIQUAN. Legend has it, that this style was taught by a nun during the reign of the Qing Emperor, Guangxu, between 1875 and 1908. Since the nuns last name was mei, the style was named Meishiquan. This style focuses on the applications of the legs. There are eight known barehanded routines, three weapons routines, and a training method known as Shi Er Lian Gong Fa (Shou 424).


----------



## LanJie

79. MIDNIGHT AND NOON STYLE: ZIWUMEN. This is an Emei Style. During the end of the Qing Dynasty, two Emei Buddhist high priests, Talkong Fashi and Shendeng Fashi, traveled to the four famous mountains in China. They exchanged their techniques with practitioners of Shaolin and Wudang, and absorbed both the Internal and the Externals Styles essence. Twenty years later, they created the style named Ziwumen


----------



## LanJie

80. MINGS STYLE OR SYSTEM: MINGHAIQUAN. This is an Emei Style, created by a monk named Minghai. Minghai was a Shaolin Temple monk who migrated to Sichuan province and studied Sichuan Wushu. Later, he combined Shaolin Wushu with the indigenous Sichuan Wushu and became Minghaiquan. There are seven known barehanded routines and two Pudao routines (Shou 424).


----------



## LanJie

81. MO or MOK FAMILY FIST: MOQUAN or MOK GAR. This is a Southern Style. This style was created by a Buddhist Chan priest, Shishan of the Fujian Shaolin Temple. It is popular Southern Style in Guangdong Province. Some of the known routines include:
Mojia Zheng Zong Quan
Zhuang Quan
San Zhi Bi
Sui Shou
Shuan Long Chuhai
Zhi Shi Quan


----------



## LanJie

82. MONASTERY STYLE: SENGMEN. This is one of the most well-known Emei Styles. Emei region of China is a Buddhist utopia filled with temples. Thereby, the name Sengmen was coined. Legend has it, that this style was based on Shaolin Wushu. After the Shaolin Wushu migrated to the Emei Mountains, it gradually developed into what is known as Sengmen. This style focuses on Qinna and short range applications. There are over forty known barehanded routines and over twenty weapon routines and many training methods.


----------



## LanJie

83. MONKEY STYLE: HOUQUAN. Houquan is believed to have existed several thousand years ago. It was recorded in the Ming Dynasty book, Jixiaxinshu by Qi Jiguang, Houquan is an imitation style mimicking the movements of a monkey. It is also known as Dashengmen (Shou 402).


----------



## LanJie

84. MONKEY NORTHERN STYLE: LITERALLY GREAT SAGE CHOPPING AND RAISING: DAI SING PEK KWA. This is the Northern Monkey Style. This Style was founded by Gan Duk Hoi; incorporates the Deih Sing style and the Pek Kwa style into one fighting system.


----------



## LanJie

85. MOTHER AND SON STYLE: ZIMU NANQUAN. Zimu Nanquan: This is a southern style. This style was created by Peng Ying who was a Wudang Taoist. He participated in the Keju, an imperial Chin civil service examination were he passed the martial examination. During the reign of the Emperor Guangxu (1875-1908), the emperor sent him to represent the Qing Dynasty in Europe and America for seven years. When he returned he was awarded a military office in Beijing. There are six known barehanded routines, three weapon routines, and two training methods (Shou 483).


----------



## LanJie

86. NANZHIS FIST OR SYSTEM: NANZHIQUAN. Legend has it, that Nanzhiquan was created by Nanzhu, a monk from the Fujian Shaolin Temple. Nanzhi escaped from the Southern Shaolin province after the temple was burned by the Qing army. Nanzhi escaped to Guangdong Province and taught his Wushu to his students. There are over twenty different barehanded and weapon routines (Shou 428).


----------



## LanJie

87. NIGHT TRAVELER SECT STYLE: WU DANG NEI-JIA 
A style like Wu Dang .


----------



## LanJie

88. NINE FIST: JIU QUAN. The number nine has a special significance to the Chinese , perhaps since it is the largest single digit. It si the number of the Emperor, so everything imperial is laid out in nines. No one remembers the founder, dynasty. Three of its most famous exponents are only remembers the founder, dynasty. Three of its most famous exponents are only remembered by their nicknames Yao Si Gao Sang (eagle), He Hu Xing San (Black Tiger) and Er Hu Su San (Hungry Tiger).


----------



## LanJie

89. NORTHEAST REGIONAL STYLE: XIBEI DIFANGUAN. It is also known as Lanzhoudifang Laobashi and Bamen (Eight Gate or Eight Door). This style is an embodiment of many other styles. These famous styles include: 
Paoquan
Siquan
Jiu HuanZi
Tongbeiquan and
Fengshoubakuai


----------



## LanJie

90. NORTHERN SHAOLIN: BAK SIU LAHM, BAK SIL LUM (BEI SHAOLIN). This style is attributed to Gan Fenchi, a layman discipel of the Shaolin Monk Cha Yuan (Secular Name Zhu Fu), who both lived under the reign of Emperor Yong Zhen(1723-1735).


----------



## LanJie

91. OX OR COW FIST: NIU QUAN: A style developed in Fujian Province.


----------



## LanJie

92. PLUM FLOWER FIST (NORTHERN): MEIHUQUAN. This is a Northern Style. Legend has it, that Meihuaquan was created at the end of the Ming Dynasty and the beginning of the Qing Dynasty. There have been over 16 generations of this style. Its training is often done on posts partially buried in the ground in a plum flower pattern, thereby, the name Plum Flower Fist. (Shou 424).


----------



## LanJie

93. POWER TRAINING FIST: GONG LI QUAN. This style was founded by Chao Lian (1675-1748) in Shanxi province, and it is often adopted by other styles, like Tantui, as an introductory set. In the initial stage, it is practiced very slowly with deep horse stances to develop stamina. The pronunciation of Gong Li is similar to bow and arrow, so it relies heavily on bow and arrow stance, as well as the theory of dynamic tension based upon the physics of drawing a bow. Like a bowstring, tension is increased by a slow pulling, then released instantly, the snap of the bow and the arrow striking its target are results of this release (Burr 46).


----------



## LanJie

94. PHOENIX EYE FIST KUNG FU: CHUKA SHAOLIN. A southern kung fu style that makes use of the phoenix eye fist strike.


----------



## LanJie

95. PIERCING FEET: CHUOJIA. This is a Northern Kung fu Style. This is a style that focuses primarily on the applications of the feet. Legend has it, that WuSong, a hero of the Song Dynasty used Chuojiao to defeat his adversary. Wu Song was also known for his heroic feat in killing a man-eating tiger with his bare hands. Wu Song Strikes the Tiger is a very well-known story in Chinese folklore. Wu Song is credited as the founder of this style. (Shou 385).


----------



## LanJie

96. PRAYING MANTIS (NORTHERN) KUNG FU: BAK TANG LANG QUAN. This is an imitation style mimicking the movements of a praying mantis. There are many Legends surrounding its creation.
continued to absorb the essence of other styles and created many variations of Tanglangquan.
Today, there are several different styles of Tanglangquan Shuaishou
97. PRAYING MANTIS (NORTHERN) KUNG FU EIGHT STEP BRANCH: BA BU TANG LANG QUAN. This is the Eight Step branch or school of Bak Tang Lang: Northern Praying Mantis


----------



## LanJie

98. Praying mantis (northern) kung fu seven star branch: Chut sing tang lang quan.


----------



## LanJie

99. PRAYING MANTIS NORTHERN, SIX HARMONIES : LIUHE TANGLANGQUAN 
The Liuhe TangLang or "6 Harmonies Praying Mantis" it's one of the youngest schools of the Mantis.
Popular in the regions Zhao Yuan and Huang Xian of the province of the Shangdong, is considered a soft mantis.
This style is described, at times, as steel wound in the cotton.
The style is a hybrid of the style of the 6 Harmonies (Liuhequan) and of the the 7 Stars Praying Mantis (Qixing Tanglangquan). 
The Liuhe Tanglangquan has 6 forms of mantis and a form of the short fist of the 6 Harmonies (Liuhe Duan Chui), further to a number of lines that are similar to the Tan Tui.


----------



## LanJie

100. Praying mantis (northern) kung fu plum blossom or flower branch: Mei hua tang lang chuan.


----------



## LanJie

101. PRAYING MANTIS (NORTHERN) SEEKING LEG BRIGHT FOREST STYLE. KUNG FU WAH LUM TAM TUI TONG LONG CHUAN: This system is a hybrid of a number of kung fu systems that was founded by Master Lee Kwan Shan. It is a combination of Jut Sow: Wrestling Hands Praying Mantis and Tam Tui: Seeking Leg Kung fu. The system also has a lot of Southern kung fu influences from Choy Li Fut, and Mok Gar. The Wah Lum Leopard form is a Mok Gar Form. The system is large having over 40 hand forms. 
The system however does not teach the core forms Bung bu: Crushing Step (Renamed Big Mantis), Ba Zhao: Eight Elbows, and Lan Jie: Intercepting and Deflecting fist until almost instructor level.


----------



## LanJie

102. Praying mantis northern :tai chi cck branch: Tai chi tang lang chuan, cck branch


----------



## LanJie

103. PRAYING MANTIS SOUTHERN : ROYAL FAMILY BRANCH: Chyu Ga: Royal Family. A Praying Mantis style that originated in the Fujian Shaolin Temple druing the late Ming dynasty by Chyu Fuhk tyuh and taught secretly only to the Haak Ga people. A branch of this style later developed in the Kwaang Sai province that later became known as Kwaang Sai Juhk Lahm. The characteristics of Chyu ga are the use of the Phoenix Eye Fist, the Bamboo Slicing Hand, the Three Finger Strike, and the Gnger Fist for attacking pressure points. All hand attacks are drawn from the elbow.


----------



## LanJie

104. PRAYING MANTIS SOUTHERN: (NAN TONG LONG KUEN): FAN ZHUANG QUAN: This is a Hakka ethnic style of kung fu that originated in the Southern Fukien Shaolin Temple. Trademarks of this style are tight hand movements that have quick whipping power.


----------



## LanJie

105. PURE YANG STYLE: CHUN-YANG 
This style was developed by a Taoist monk named Long Xin from Wu Dang, Yu-Xu temple. It dates from the 1800's. It later left Taoist temples and spread to the city of Wuhan in Hubei Province where it is still taught. The style resembles a hybrid of Tai Chi and BaGua with very loose and relaxed motions. In some forms the practitioner is walking a general circle and moving hands in wave actions. It also has a number of health preserving forms. This fact is testified by Wang's own teacher, Liu Li-Hang, who died at the age of 101.


----------



## LanJie

106. QINGCHEN MOUNTAIN STYLE: QINGCHENPAI. This is a term referring to styles originated from the Qingchen Mountains. The known barehanded routines include


----------



## LanJie

107. RED FIST HONGQUAN: HONGQUAN, HUNG CHUAN. This is a Northern Style. It is one of the five mother styles of northern kung fu.


----------



## LanJie

108. RED GATE FIST: HONGMEN. There are two legends to the origin of this style. The fist legend believes that is was created by Emperor Zhao Taizu. His face was always hong or red. Therefore, the style was named Hongquan and later became known as Hongman.
The second legend believes that in the year 1661, the defeated Ming Dynasty general. Zhen Chengong, organized used the name Hongmen because the first emperor of the Ming Dynasty was known as Hongqu. It gradually evolved into two distinct, the Northern and the Southern Hongmen. There are over forty-five known barehanded routines, over seventeen weapon routines, and eight application training methods (Shou 402).


----------



## LanJie

109. REN FAMILY SYSTEM: RENJIAJIAO. It is also known as Rnmenquan. This style was passed down by Ren Sizhen, a Qing Dynasty officer of the Sichuan area. Ren utilized his uderstanding of Sunzis Art of War and the Yijing, and combined it with several martial styles, to create this style. 
The known routines include:
Jinjiduli
Qiufengsaoluoye(Saber Routine) (Shou 433).


----------



## LanJie

110. RESPECT FIST: LONG ZUN QUAN. The movements of Long Zun Quan are quick and adaptable, emphasizing defensive techniques. Less jumping and kicking lend to a stronger foundation of stances. Foot techniques also tend to be more conservative. The few attacks tend to be from the side, as a crab moves. Students of Long Zun Quan pay close attention to facial expressions (Burr 62).


----------



## LanJie

111. RIVER STYLE: JIANGHEQUAN. It originated from Kaifeng in Henan Province. There are four known routines in this style (Shou 409).


----------



## LanJie

112. SECRET FLEXIBLE POWER: YAU KUNG MOON. This system was founded at the Shaolin Temple 1400 years ago, (618-907 A.D) The founder was a monk named Ding Yang. Ding was a humble man and did not name the system, the system was kept secret at the Shaolin Temple and was passed on only to one person per generation.
When the Temple was burned the monk Doe Sung passed the style on.
The first person to give the style a name was monk Teat Yun, he was also the first person to teach the style to the first lay person or non monk, Ha Han Hong.
The modern version of the style also incorporates forms from Bak Mei: White Eyebrow and Lung Ying Pai: Dragon Style. The Style has 13 hand forms and 28 weapon forms.


----------



## LanJie

113. SECTIONAL FIST: JIEQUAN. It utilizes Tantui as its foundation. It is a style developed during the Qing Dynasty (Shou 410).


----------



## LanJie

114. SEVEN WARRIORS FIST: CHI SHI QUAN. Seven Warriors Fist. Originally the name memorialized the Seven "Saints" of Islam but was altered to the "Seven Forms." Starting among Muslims in Henan it eventually reached ShanXi. The style, as the name implies, is based on seven essential postures from which sets are constructed.


----------



## LanJie

115. SHORT RANGE BOXING: DUAN QUAN. This is a centuries-old style of fist play. The Mianzhang style of short fighting and boxing was recorded in Tang Shunzhis on Martial Arts, Qi Jiguangs A New Essay on Wushu Arts, and He Liangchens Chronicles of Chen, all of which are more than 400 years old. The major features of Duan Quan are its short and compact routines which usually consist of three to five steps and a dozen moves, and its use of low stances and small but quick movements. It is very popular in Baoding and Gaoying of Hebei province (Burr 38).


----------



## LanJie

116. SILK REELING STYLE: CAIQUAN. A southern style. Translated as . This style originated from Huang Yichuan of Jiangxi Province. Canbimen focuses on coiling and neuralizing. its movements are continuous like the reeling of silk, thus the tern can, meaning silk or silk worm. There are over seventy known barehanded routines, thirteen weapon routines, and thirteen Sanshou training methods(Shou 377).


----------



## LanJie

117. SIX ELBOWS SYSTEM: LOK ZHAO KUEN: This is a very rare southern style of kung fu with three schools and about 300 students. Two of these schools are in Asia one in Guangzhou, China and one in Hong Kong. The third school is in the United States in Kansas City.
This style origin is unclear it was kept within the Ng family until 1940 and it can be traced back to the 1850s.
The first sifu of this style was Ng Wing-cho. Wing-cho was a merchant that sold drugs and medicinal herbs in Canton. In the 1850s he healed a man who had a bad cough. The man was the uncle of the Qing emperor and was a master of Mee Chuan or Secret Fist style. The uncle of the emperor taught Wing-cho when he told him that he wanted to learn martial arts.
Wing-cho taught the art to his family but was unable to reveal anything about the arts history because his master did not teach anything about Mee Chuan history.
Grandmaster Ng Shui-bor was the first sifu to teach the style outside of the Ng family.
This style stresses a balance between internal and external training.


----------



## LanJie

118. SIX HARMONY FIST: LIUHEQUAN. Liuhe refers to the focus of the six directions: east, west, north, south, up, and down: the unity of hands and eyes; the unity of stepping and body movements; and the unity of strategy and power delivery (Shou 420).


----------



## LanJie

119. SIX HARMONY STYLE: HIUHEMEN. This style has been around for over 400 years. It was already noted in the book Jixiaoxinshu, The New Book of Effective Discipline by the Ming Dynasty General, Qi Jiguang. Liuhe refers to the six directions north, east, south, west, up, and down. It also refers to the unity of interal and exernal components. The Three internal unities are: the heart and mind uinte; yi and qi unite; and qi and shen unite. The three external unities are; uppper arms and waist unite; the elbows and knees unite; and the shoulders and thighs unite. There are over eleven known barehanded rountines, nineteen weapons routines, three sparring routines, and several hard Qigong methods for iron shirt training (Shou 420).


----------



## LanJie

120. SPARROW FIST: YAN ZI QUAN. Meaning Sparrow Fist. A northern style of Chinese martial arts.


----------



## LanJie

121. SPLITTING AND HOOKING FIST: PI GUA CHUAN. Legend has it, that this style was creted by Zuo Baohai, a Shaolin. Some believe that it was created by Li Linbiao of the Hebei Province. It is believed that this style has existed since the Ming Dyansty. Towards the end of the Qing Dynasty, Pan Wenxu was known to have taught this style.


----------



## LanJie

122. SPRINGY LEG STYLE: TANTUIMEN. One legend believes that Tantuimen originated from the Longtan Temple in Shandong Province. This style utilizes powerful, spring like kicks, thereby , the style was known as Tantui. Tan from Longtanand tui for its kicks. Another legend believes that it originated from the Tan Family Village in Henan Province.
Tantuimen is popular among the Hui ethnic Chinese. Tantui training has also been adopted into the foundations training in many other Northern styles. It is believed that originally there were only ten Tantui routines. Later, two more were added to the original ten and became twelve routines. Tantuimen also has a weapon routine known as Liuhe Single Saber (Shou 448).


----------



## LanJie

123. STURDY CITIZEN FIST: KIN MON KUEN. This system can be traced back to the Northern Honan Shaolin Temple. Around the turn of the Twentieth century a Shaolin Monk Leong Sil Jong. The Monk had studied at Shaolin for over 50 years and studied the Choy family system. He then left the temple and moved to Woung-Nam province. There he met a nobleman who asked to train his frail son, Hue Lung Gong in exchange for building him a school, Leong agreed. 
Hue studied with his master for ten years until he died. When Leong died Hue took over the school. Leong had a newphew , Leong Tin Chee. Tin Chee had been studying Hung gar and when he heard that his uncle had left the Shaolin temple to teach on his own he sought him out.
Hue then taught Leong Tin Chee the Choy Gar system. Leong Tin Chee combined Choy Gar and Hung Gar. In 1928 when China established the National Central Kuo-Shu Tournament and Examination to find the best masters for instructors for the Chinese military Leong Tin Chee won the sparring competition and placed third overall. He was 52 years old at the time. Leong died at the age of 95.
One of Leongs students Wong Tim Yuen studied with his master for ten years and then took the art to America.
Wong established the Sturdy Citizen Club or Kin Mon in the 1970s in San Francisco and he died in 2002. http://www.kinmon.org/history/index.html


----------



## LanJie

124. SUN BINS STYLE OR SYSTEM: SUNBINQUAN. Legend has it, that this style was created by Sun Bin during the Spring-Autumn and Warring Kingdoms era. Sun Bin ws the descendent of Sun Wu, the greatest military strategist in ancient China. Sun Wu, also known as Sunzi, wrote the Sunzis Art of War or Sunzi Binfa, Sunzi Binfa consists of thirteen chapters. It is considered one of the greatest military strategy books in the world.


----------



## LanJie

125. THEORY FIST or SCHOLAR TEXTBOOK STYLE: WEN JING QUAN.
According to legend, this style arose from refugees of the Song dynasty who fled Genghis Khan and the ensuing rule of the Mongolian yuan Dynasty. These people changed their name to Zhao and hid in the mountains. The founder of the style, known only as Zhao, learned meditation from a Taoist mountain hermit, then combined his teachings with laohongquan. Duirng the reign of Qianlong in the Qing dynasty, a governor and master of this style named yang Si hai fell victim to political intrique and was banished to Tibet.
One student named Du Hong Quan followed him, and when he returned , he popularized this style, so it is sometimes known as Du Jia Quan. It is also popular as a practice for old people so it has a third name - Chan Tso Quan (longevity fist). This style is based on the theories of yin and yang, five animals and wen wu (scholar warrior). The wen aspect of practice is quiet and still, while the wu aspect is changing active. It emphasizes both soft and hard techniques and has many partner drills. It is popular in Jinan in Shandong province and Jiangsu province (Burr 37).


----------



## LanJie

126. THROUGH THE BACK SYSTEM: TONGBEIQUAN. Legend has it, that this style was created by the Taoist Biyuan Daoren in Sichuan Emei Moutain during the Spring-Autmn and Warring Kingdom era (770-221 B.C.). Its movements resemble the swinging arms of the ape. Tongbei literally means connected arms, implying that the arms are very integrated in its movements.

Tongbeiquan mimics the fighting characteristics of the ape. It utilizes long range strikes; generates power with the assistance of rounding the back and arcing the chest; and uses the swinging and shaking of the arms and hands in its applications. Both arms alternate in splitting movements (Shou 449).


----------



## LanJie

127. THROUGH THE BACK SYSTEM CHI STYLE: CHI TONGBEIQUAN 
Chi Family Tongbei is one of the oldest forms of TongBei we know. In mid-Ching times it was taught by Lu YunChing to Chi Hsin. From this we have the Chi family branch which is taught in Hebei Province. for a serious situation.


----------



## LanJie

128. Through the back system hong dong branch: Hong dong tong bei:


----------



## LanJie

129. THROUGH THE BACK SYSTEM FIVE ELEMENT TAI CHI BRANCH: TAI CHI TONG BEI: 
Tai Chi 5 Elements Tonbei Fist was organized at the end of Qing Dynasty & establishment of Republic of China, about 100 years ago, by master Ce Chuang. Tong Bai itself is a very old style with a complex history, appearing and disappearing from the martial scene over the centuries. At one time it was considered one of the best styles in WuShu.


----------



## LanJie

130. THROUGH THE BACK SYSTEM SHAOLIN EIGHT STEP LINKED BOXING: TONG BEI SHAOLIN BA BU LIN CHUAN

Passed on to lay people from Songshan Shaolin Temple and this is very popular among kungfu players. It can be played by one person or in a group fighting against each other. This form contains the Shaolin signatures of strong, clean movement with a firm heart. It is an inheritance of the TongBei system. The moves are simple and explained thoroughly in the tape. The form is short but with many changes.There are eight steps, seven techniques, three palm actions, four leg moves, two chin nah tricks, and other postures. It includes all the four combat techniques: kicking, beating, throwing and snatching. This disc introduces practice methods of the Shaolin Boxing, basic exercises and techniques for every movement and posture of Shaolin Eight-step Linked Boxing.


----------



## LanJie

131. THROUGH THE BACK SYSTEM WHITE APE BRANCH: TONG BEI BAK YUEN CHUAN. According to history in the Spring and Autumn time (around 500 b.c.e), there was a famous martial artist named Yuan Gong. He was old with white hair and white beard and always wore white clothes. One day he challenged a female master, known as Yueh Nu, and lost the match. 
Legend says he became a white ape and ran off into the forest. Martial Artists have claimed him as the creator of present day Tong Bei using, as proof, the fact that 
there is an ape with unusually long arms known as the Tong Bei Yuan (Through Back Ape).


----------



## LanJie

132. THROW HORN: SHUAI JAIO. Shuai Jiao traces its roots to a primordial combat style called Jiao Di meaning horn hit, attributed to the mythic Yellow Emperor Huangdi.
Ancient books and drawing document wrestlers wearing helmets with horns during contests, which is the origin of the horn in the name. Over the dynasties, this style underwent multiple name changes and variations, but the spirit remained the same, so it can justifiably stake a claim as one of the oldest styles of kung fu.
Renowned for their expertise in this wrestling art, Mongolians will hold contests as part of their cultural festivals. In 1928, under the Republic of China, the Guoshu Institute of Nanjing standardized these contest under the name Shuai Jiao. Today, it has gained worldwide acceptance as a popular combat sport and an effective method of self-defense (Burr 27).


----------



## LanJie

133. TIGER FIST: HU QUAN. This Southern style originated in Yongfu city int Fujian province during the reign of Qing dynasty Emperor Qianlong. Its founder was named Li Yuan chiu, who studied kungfu as a child, but then imitated tigers to add to his training.
Originally, it had two forms
Muquan: Mother or Primary Fist
ZidiluQuan: Claw First Form


----------



## LanJie

134. TIGER FIST: HUXINGQUAN. This is one of the imitations type Southern Styles. It imitates the tigers characteristics in its movements. It was created by Xhou Zihe of Fujian Province. It focuses on short range applications emphasizing the strength of the fingers or the claws. Some of the known routines:
Sanzhan
Si Men (4 Doors)
Wufei
Bagua (8 Triagrams)
Qixing (Seven Stars)
Xia Shan Hu (The Upper Mountain Tiger)
Yibailinbashi


----------



## LanJie

135. TIGER CLAW STYSTEM: FU JOW PAI. A Southern Kung fu system. It is believed that this system originated at the Hunan Shaolin Temple in 500A.D. and was called Hark Fu Moon (The Black Tiger System). (Duran 45).


----------



## LanJie

136. Tiger eight trigram: Hu xing ba gua quan


----------



## LanJie

137. TIGHT EIGHT HANDS: JINBASHOU. This was a popular style during the middle of the Qing Dynasty around the Hubei Province. The Known training includes eight routines, sixteen kicking methods, and eight punching methods (Shou 410).


----------



## LanJie

138. TONG FAMILY FIST: TONG QUAN. The Chinese Tong minority in Guanxi province cites a recorded history of this style as far back as the Ming Dynasty. It reemerged in popularity in 1942 when Yang Zhao Yin from Hunan made improvements upon the style aby adding Zhao Jia Quan and Xing Yi Quan into the curriculum. The character of this style is speed and strength, emphasizing hand over leg techniques. It is a close combat style of fighting with a wide range of variety in application. It is most famous for its effectiveness in fighting within the small courtyards typical of Chinese architecture. Stance work and footwork are heavily practiced, as well as a regimen of self-striking and jabbing fingers into rice, not unlike iron shirt or iron palm (Burr 37).


----------



## LanJie

139. TURNING BODY FIST: FANZIQUAN. This is a Northern Style. It was recorded as Bashanfan during the Ming Dynasty(1368-1644) by General Qi Jiguang. Its movements are described as Two fists are fast like the falling rain drops, and fast like a snapping whip. Fanziquan routines are usually short and fast.


----------



## LanJie

140. TWO MAN GATE: ER LANG MEN. The actual origin of this style is unknown but it first appears at he end of the Qing dynasty. A Buddhist fighter named Tsu Li learned it from a master nicknamed Fei Jiao Wang (Flying Leg King). That masters real name has been forgotten. Mastr Tsu, however, claimed to be the eighth generation inheritor of this style.


----------



## LanJie

142 WAY OF THE INTERCEPTING FIST: JIEQUANDAO or JEET KUNE DO. This is a new martial arts style created by Bruce Lee (1940-1973). Bruce Lee was born in San Francisco, California while his parents were traveling in the United States. He started his Wushu training under his father at age seven in Hong Kong. At thirteen, he began studying Yongchunquan udner his teacher Yip man and older classmate Huang Chuliang. At age eighteen, he returned to the U.S. And in 1961, he entered the University of Washington and majored in philosophy. While in the U.S., he continued his Wushu training and absorbed other eastern and western fighting arts into his own practice and created Jiequandao


----------



## LanJie

143 WHITE CRANE: BAI HE QUAN, BAAHK HOK * . A southern Shaolin style developed in Fujian Province by the female master Fang Qi Niang, it mimicked the fighting movements of a crane. White Crane is also referred to as the Yongchun Bai He, and is divided into the following branches
Fei He, Flying Crane
Ning He, Crying Crane
Shi He, Hungry Cane
Su He, Sleeping Crane
Zhang He, Ancestor Crane.
The time period was between 1662 and 1732.


----------



## LanJie

144 WHITE CRANE KUNG FU, YONG CHUN BRANCH: BEI HEI QUAN: YONG CHUN 
This style of White Crane Boxing was named for the of Yong Chun (&#27704;&#26149;). During the Ming Dynasty twenty four people went to Fu Jian Sheng to learn White Crane Kung fu from Fang Qi Liang. 
One of these people was Pan Dui Jin (&#28504;&#22534;&#37329;) came back to his home in Yong Chun and started teaching White Crane. Pan Dui Jin (&#28504;&#22534;&#37329;) had four students Pan Sai Yu (&#28504;&#36093;&#29577;), Pan Da Ren (&#28504;&#22823;&#22764;), Pan You Cheng (&#28504;&#26377;&#25104;) and Pan Yue Zhao (&#28504;&#26376;&#29031;). These five people spread the art of Bei Hei Quan
Sifu Ting Huat Yiong is a current Sifu of this system. Sifu Yiong started teaching Young Chu Pai He Chuan for the province magistrate of Guang Dong. Sifu Yiong taught in Malaysia and Singapore and became Singapores Acting Head for their national martial arts school 
Sifu Yiong then returned to his home in Yong Chun and established a school there.


----------



## LanJie

145 WHITE CRANE,TIBETAN: SAI CHONG BAAHK HOK KYUHN. 

This style of White Crane Kung Fu was developed in Tibet. The founder of the style was a Lama monk named A Da Tuo . A Da Tou was born around 1426. A Da Tous people were nomads and horseman. They originally lived in the area of Qinghai province in Yueshu but later migrated to Tibet.
A Da Tou learned wrestling and then became a monk under Gong Gut. A Da Tou later learned the martial art called Dinah from a master in Tala. After completing his training A Da Tou sought solitude in the mountains to focus on meditation and studying Buddhism. 
It was a day when A Da Tou was resting in the woods that he saw a fight between crane and an ape. The crane was defending her nest of eggs against the primate that thought her was going to get an easy meal.
The ape was using his long arms in large swooping attacks while the crane was using its wings and agility to fend off the ferocity of the ape. Finally the crane saw her chance and poked out the eye of the ape. The ape yelped out in pain fled into the forest.
It was from this example that A Da Tou took his inspiration and created a form of Kung Fu that combined the fighting techniques of both the crane and the ape. He called the system Lions Roar. This term was used because the sounds of the fight of the crane and the ape were so loud that they shook the earth and sounds like this a described in Buddhist tradition to be like the strongest of earths animal i.e. like a lions roar.
Lions Roar Kung Fu was based on eight stances, hand strikes, finger strikes, and grabbing techniques.
It was later that one of the monks that was taught the system by A Da Tuo, his name was Duo Luo Ji Tan refined the system and renamed the style White Crane.


----------



## LanJie

146 WHITE EYEBROW: BAAHK MEIH, BAI MEIQUAN. A Southern Style of Kung fu. A style named after its founder Baahk Meih, who was originally a student of the northern Shaolin Temple but later took refuge in the Wauh Meih mountains where he lived as a hermit and blended Daoist gung fu with his version of the teachings of the northern Shaolin Temple. This style incorporates the characteristics of the five animals ( snake , crane, dragon, tiger, and leopard) and is designed to penetrate vulnerable pressure points


----------



## LanJie

149. WHITE EYEBROW BUTTERFLY HAND BRANCH: BAK MEI, BAI MEIQUAN: WU DUP SAU BRANCH. This branch of white eyebrow kung fu was taught by Sifu Jack Moi who lives in Chicago, Ill. Sifu Moi taught the style to the inheritor of his system Sifu Manuel Rodrigues who lives in Ventura, California. 
This style of white eyebrow is known for its fluidity, flexibility and simultaneous use of hand and leg attacks. It uses many spinning attacks. The style teaches the throwing coins and specializes in throwing techniques with staffs, spears, and swords.


----------



## LanJie

148. White Eyebrow
FUTSAN BRANCH:BAK MEI, BAI MEIQUAN: FUTSAN BRANCH. This branch began with the monk Fung You Dao Yan, whose name means Renaissance Man. Monk Fung You Dao Yan brought this art to the Bamboo Forest Temple in Kwangsi province. This branch was promoted by later by Fung students pupil Liu Shao Liang and Qiu Tai Shang.
In 1966 Sifu Liu Shao Liang taught Lee Yun Jian in Futsan and made him the inheritor of his style. Sifu Lee Yun Jian then taught Sifu Eddie Chong. Sifu Eddie Chong has been given permission to promote and teach Futsan Bak Meih. Sifu Eddie Chong lives and teaches in Sacramento, California


----------



## LanJie

149
WIZARD FAMILY FIST: WU JIA QUAN. This is a Southern Style originally from the Fujian Shaolin Temple. The known training includes Liuluquan(Six Road Fist), six elbow techniques, eight fist techniques, and many kicking techniques (Shou 460).


----------



## LanJie

150
WUDANG GATE STYLE: WUDANGMEN. This style is also known as , Lipai Gongfu. It was created by Li Ruidong during the Qing Dynasty. Li Ruidong during the Qing Dynasty. Li was the director of training for the imperial guards, a position he held for over twenty years. Li was a prominent practitioner in Chujiao, Shaolin, Tantui, Zinyi, bagua, and Wudang Jinchanpai Taijigong. Li taught his style to his top student Zhang Tao. Zhang taught it to Chen yuefang. Chen taught it to Wang Youyu. Wang taught it to his son, Wang Xuezhi, the fifth generation chairman. The training content of this style includes wudang Wuxiu Jinchanpai Taiji, 
Taiji Bagua Qimenquan, 
Taiji Baba Shenna Luanchaquan
Taiji Wuxingchui


----------



## LanJie

151
WU FAMILY FIST: WU JIA QUAN. 
This Southern style was founded by Wu Bi Xuan (1751-1812) in Fujian. When he was young he trained at the two dominant martial schools, Shaolin Temple and the Taoist temple at Wudang Mountain. He combined the two schools to create this style. The fundamental tactics of Wu Jia Quan are to avoid meeting force with force, to get into the undefended places, to strike the weak points and to strike the weak points and to absorb the qi of adversaries. During the last year of Qing Emperor Qianlong (1795) he relocated to Hunan and brought his teachings there (Burr 53).


----------



## LanJie

152.
WU MUIS SYSTEM: WU MUI PAI.
Wu Mui was a Buddhist Nun that lived in the 1700s. She lived and taught kung fu in the Yuen Nam province in the White Crane Monastery. She taught her own version of kung fu, that would later become known as Wu Mui Pai or Wu Muis System. Wu Mui was a legendary master that was deadly even into her later years. When she was seventy five she killed a well known Kung fu master by the name of Lee Bar Shon to save the life of a younger kung fu student Fong Shi Yuk. Wu Mui kicked master Lee Bar Shon in the throat and he died. Fong Shi Yuk was saved and Wu Mui did this when she was standing on the six foot plum flower posts.
Wu Mui or Ng Mui only taught a few of the White Crane monks and only a few of those monks continued the training. The system was very selective and not available to lay persons for three centuries. This changed in the early 20th century when a boy named Hsieh Peng saved Hoi Shim the fifth generation Wu Mui Grandmaster from being shot by a solider. Hsieh took the boy to the Kuen Yin Monastery in Kwang-Si Province and trained him in Wu Mui Pai for 23 years. When Hoi Shim died in 1936 Hsieh Peng became Grandmaster. Sigung Peng moved to the United States before the Cultural Revolution and escaped the Chinese governments persecution of traditional kung fu masters.
When Grandmaster Peng was 74 and the year was 1973 when Sigung Peng accepted Wai Ming Chau and his sister Peggy as closed door disciples. Wai Ming Chau had taught kung fu for ten years and closed his schools to study with Sigung Peng. In 1988 Wai Ming Chau became the current Wu Mui Pai Grandmaster and his sister Peggy Chau became the second highest ranked Sifu in the system.


----------



## LanJie

153.
XIA STYLE: XIAQUAN. This is a Southern Emei Style. Legend has it, that Li Huzi of Sichuan taught it to students in Guangdong during the Qing Dynasty. Li Huzi was also a Chan Buddhist priest, known as Jingo. He taught his Wushu to Huang Yinlin. When Huang taught his students, he named the Style Xiaquan out of respect and in remebrance of his teacher who was known as Do Xia, meaning great and ethically upright martial artist (Shou 473).


----------



## LanJie

155. ELLOW FOREST STYLE: HUANGLINPAI. This an Emei Style. It is credited to an old Taoist priest of Wannian Temple int he Emei Mountains. During the reighn of the Qing Emperor, Yongzheng (1723-1735), the emperor gave an order to arrest all nonmilitary martial artists. As a result many martial arts practitioners gathered at Jiufeng Mountain as a sanctuary to practice theri Wushu and to share their Wushu with youngsters that came to learn.


----------



## LanJie

156. 
YAO FAMILY STYLE: YAOJIA. This is a style developed by the Yao ethnic people living in the mountain range between Huan and Guangxi. Over one thousand years ago. This area was infested witdh bandits and thieves. To protect themselves, the Yao people had to absorb other styles and develop their Wushu skills. Their routines tend to be short with only about ten movements. The known weapon routines include:
Qi Mei Gun
Bian Dan
Shuang Dao
Hu Ba (Tiger ?)


----------



## LanJie

157. 
Yu FAMILY FIST: YUJIAQUAN. It is known in eastern Sichuan Province. Yujiaquan combined the philosophies of Taoist and Confucius thinking into their style. There are sixteen known barehanded routines , eight weapon routines, and eight training methods (Shou 479).


----------



## LanJie

158. 
YUE FAMILY CONNECTED FIST: YUESHILIANQUAN. This is a Northern Style. It is believed to have been created by Marshall Yue Fei during the Song Dynasty. It was known as Yushi Sanshou, meaning Yue Family free fighting techniques. During the Qing Dynasty, Liu Sijiun created additional short routines into this style and connected the short routines into a longer routine for training. Thereby, the style was later named Yue Family Connected Fist (Shou 479).


----------



## LanJie

159. 
YUE FAMILY FIST OR STYLE: YUEMENQUAN. This one of the most well-known Emei Styles. Legend has it, that it was created by Marshall Yue Fei. There are over seventy known barehanded routines, over twenty weapons routines, and many matching routines and training methods (Shou 479).


----------



## LanJie

160. 
YUE FAMILY GATE FIST OR STYLE: YUE MEN QUAN. This Southern style has two origins, hte recorded origin and the mythic origin.
The recorded origin is attributed to yue You Fu in 1775 during Chians most remarkable period of expansion, the reign of qing emperor Qianlong (1736-1795). Yue was form an area called Dongsheng in Sichuan. According to Yue, the legendary origin of this style is much older, traceable to the Three Kingdoms period of Emperor Wei Mingdi (227-239). During this time lived Hua Tuo, a famous doctor who is likened to the Chinese Hippocrates. He created one of the most renowned forms of qigong, Five Animal Play (wuxingsi). In 237, two of Hua Tuos students U Pu and Fan Wen traveled south in search of special herbs. In their journey, they encountered a sickly farmer and taught him Five Animal Play qigong in order to help him. That farmer passed these teachings down within his family and over time, it was modified to include fighting techniques. Master Yue inherited this style from his family, then began to teach it openly in Sichuan (Burr 53).


----------



## LanJie

162.
ZHAO FAMILY FIST OR SYSTEM: ZHAOMENQUAN. Legend has it, that it originated from t he first Northern Song Dynasty Emperor, Zhao Kuanyin. There are two major groups within this style. One is the Sanyuanpai that migrated to Sanyuan County in Shanxi Province during the middle of the Qing Dynasty. The other is the Zhilipai that migrated to Zhili during the middle of the Qing Dynasty by Zhang Tianhu. Zhaomenquan focuses on kicking applications, and tends to use offense as a defense. They have many barehanded routines, weapons routines, and training methods (Shou 482).


----------



## LanJie

161.
YUE FAMILY TEACHING: YUEJIAJIAO. Legend has it, that it originated in Hunan province and spread to Meixian in Guandong Province. There is a known routine called Yipenzhu (Shou 479).


----------



## LanJie

164.
ZHU FAMILY TEACHING: ZHUJIAJIAO. This style is popular in Xingning in Guangdong Province. Some of the known routines include:
Sanbujian (3 Step?)
Dane
Shaungquan (Double Fists)
Huaquan (Flower Fist)
Jianliquan (Arrow ?)

The origin of this style is unclear although it is agreed that it originated in Guangdong. One story claims that two warriors of little skill named Zhu and Wang journeyed to Foshan to study. When they returned, they shared their newly developed skills with many villagers and it spread as a folk style of kung fu
The other story attributes it to a Ming rebel under Qing dynasty rule named Ling Zhi Si. Like one of the Hung Gar creation myths, the style was named after the first emperor of the Ming dynasty. Hung Gar used his formal name of this emperor (Hungmo in Cantonese). This style used his family name, which was Zhu Yuan Zhang (Burr 65).


----------



## LanJie

Please forgive the errors. I found 164 styles and my numbering at the end was not as accurate as I would have wished. I just wanted to post all this a one time.
Regards,
Steve


----------

